# Écran noir iBook g3 dual USB



## Pascalpif (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous
J ai trouvé pas mal de chose mais je ne suis pas toujours sur de connaître le problème de ma machine ( j vous préviens j y connais rien en Mac )
J ai récupéré un iBook g3 dual USB soit disant écran mort
Je viens de le brancher sur secteur car batterie déchargée 
Je l ai allumé la prise d alim s éclaire en vert on écoute un carillon au démarrage, on entends bien le disque dur qui gratte et quand il fini par se calmer la prise d alim s éclaire en orange.
Deja est ce normal? (Vert passe à orange)
Je monte le son grâce aux touches du clavier et ça fonctionne, j éjecte le DVD avec F12, ça marche ( c est bon signe )
Sinon pas d image écran noir pas de pomme éclairée à l arrière de l écran.
Je branche l adaptateur mini Vga vers un écran externe pas d image non plus...
J essaye pomme F1 ou pomme F2 pour basculer vers écran externe rien non plus...
J ai re initialisé avec pomme alt p r rien de mieux.
Mon problème ne serait pas ailleurs?
J ai essayé de le démarrer en le tenant en l air pour vérifier problème vidéo pas mieux.
Vous avez une idée?
Merci d avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascalpif a dit:


> Je l ai allumé la prise d alim s éclaire en vert on écoute un carillon au démarrage, on entends bien le disque dur qui gratte et quand il fini par se calmer la prise d alim s éclaire en orange.
> Deja est ce normal? (Vert passe à orange)



Oui, si tu avais attendu un peu avant de le démarrer (et après l'avoir branché, la prise serait passé à l'orange, puis, pendant le démarrage, au vert avant de retourner à l'orange une fois le démarrage terminé. Tous les Mac font ça : pendant le démarrage, le voyant passe au vert.

Cela dit, il semble bien malade, cet iBook, à priori, je dirais, de prime abord, qu'il souffre de deux problèmes différents :

- Le problème du défaut de soudure de la puce graphique, dont il est parfois possible de venir à bout en positionnant une cale entre la dite puce et le fond du Mac, pour faire pression (symptôme de l'écran externe qui ne s'allume pas)

- Problème au niveau de l'inverter ou du tube de rétro-éclairage de l'écran (symptôme de la pomme qui ne s'éclaire pas).

Pour ce dernier problème, si elle ne s'éclaire pas du tout, il y a des chances que ça soit l'inverter, mais si elle s'éclaire brièvement avant de s'éteindre, alors, c'est le tube (donc la dalle à changer).


----------



## Pascalpif (4 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse 
La pomme ne s eclaire pas du tout 
Sinon est ce que je fait la bonne manip pour basculer sur l écran externe?
Est ce que ça fonctionne sur le g3 dual?
Si oui aux 2 réponses je pense comme toi a la puce vidéo qui expliquerait pourquoi je n ai aucune image meme sur l écran externe


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pour avoir l'image sur l'écran externe, il suffit de le connecter à l'iBook, ce modèle ne supportait que la recopie vidéo.


----------



## Pascalpif (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour avoir l'image sur l'écran externe, il suffit de le connecter à l'iBook, ce modèle ne supportait que la recopie vidéo.



Ok donc si je relie l iBook à mon écran Vga externe l image s affiche sans manip particulière??
Merci encore pour ton intérêt


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascalpif a dit:


> Ok donc si je relie l iBook à mon écran Vga externe l image s affiche sans manip particulière??



Quand ça fonctionne (et si l'écran est allumé), oui.


----------



## Pascalpif (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand ça fonctionne (et si l'écran est allumé), oui.



Ok merci pour tout
Je vais tenter la cale sous la puce


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2014)

Il y a un petit tuto : LA


----------



## Pascalpif (4 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Il y a un petit tuto : LA



C est effectivement celui ci que je vais suivre
c est démonté, lundi je récupère une plaque et de la pâte thermique et je teste

Merci pour le lien


----------



## Pascalpif (11 Janvier 2014)

Pascalpif a dit:


> C est effectivement celui ci que je vais suivre
> c est démonté, lundi je récupère une plaque et de la pâte thermique et je teste
> 
> Merci pour le lien



Ça y est c est fait
Redémarrage... Nickel même l écran fonctionne

Merci à tous


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2014)

Bonne nouvelle !
Un de plus de sauvé


----------

